# Looking for definitive info, USS Massachusetts...



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Toured USS Massachusetts (BB59), Fall River Massachusetts, a couple months ago and was stumped by the boilers. Had never seen the type before.

Does anyone know *definitively* what type they are? I have seen them listed as both Babcock & Wilcox and Foster Wheeler. They do not appear to be sectional header (K-type), D-type or M-type.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

James, they are most likely to be Babcock integral furnace naval or merchant boiler units., a development that followed the CTM or cross type marine header type that were built in abundance for both industry and marine application during the war years and after.

Bob


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The Massachusetts and the North Carolina (the First of that class) had 8 Three drum Express Boilers. Both Foster Wheeler and Babcock & Wilcock manufactured A type boilers for the navy. Wikipedia has a picture of the North Carolina being outfitted with two of the boilers in place. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Carolina_class_battleship

The Navy called the boilers A Type. 

Joe


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

surfaceblow said:


> The Massachusetts and the North Carolina (the First of that class) had 8 Three drum Express Boilers. Both Foster Wheeler and Babcock & Wilcock manufactured A type boilers for the navy. Wikipedia has a picture of the North Carolina being outfitted with two of the boilers in place.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Carolina_class_battleship
> 
> ...


 Yep. I think that's it. I remember thinking that if I had to name it, I'd call it an "A". It had that center steam drum and 2 lower drums...


----------

